# Maybe there's a quicker way?



## dandushe (Nov 6, 2014)

I have been selling for 10 years and I am starting to think in 2021, am I fulfilling my orders the fastest way possible? From picking the design to the style of the box, printing and packaging. My method for years is sort the packing slips into t-shirts, hoodies, tank tops etc. Take a label find the style for example Red L hoodie( which is mixed in boxes) find the design (which can take between a few seconds to a few minutes), print, fold, stick in the bag and over again. 10 years later I have people doing this, but I am trying to figure out a better system as I am growing and I am sure there are better ways out there. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What is your printing method?


----------



## dandushe (Nov 6, 2014)

splathead said:


> What is your printing method?


Heat transfers


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

dandushe said:


> find the design (which can take between a few seconds to a few minutes)





dandushe said:


> am I fulfilling my orders the fastest way possible?


Obviously not.
Designs should be filed in numeric order, so they are easy to find.




dandushe said:


> for example Red L hoodie( which is mixed in boxes)


Colors are much easier to find than sizes, so I would keep same size and brand hoodies in the same box, regardless of color.


----------



## dandushe (Nov 6, 2014)

TABOB said:


> Obviously not.
> Designs should be filed in numeric order, so they are easy to find.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the designs being filed under numeric order is my next step, anything else that speeds up production? Thanks.


----------



## ykr445 (Jul 17, 2018)

It's hard to say without seeing your layout but keep in mind if you can always cut out steps like walking a long distance, transporting goods from station to station, or having to re-do anything and you will see an immediate improvement. You should check out six sigma methodologies if you have a chance. it's quick and simple and explains a lot of what you are asking for.


----------

